# Showtank Video :update



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

future monsterhttp://www.facebook.com/v/427203245128


----------



## DanieleRoma (Dec 15, 2009)

nice big tank and wonderfull pirayas but... plastic plant... i see you have only sand so cant put real plants but with some tabs maybe... i think that a group of many, long vallisnerias are better than plastic plants. anyway really nice tank in the total


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Killer tank


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

nice tank.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

real nice looking setup. loving the piraya

this question probably has been asked before. but the plants in the tank. real or fake?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

His Majesty said:


> real nice looking setup. loving the piraya
> 
> this question probably has been asked before. but the plants in the tank. real or fake?


plastic, since the piraya is a yellow plastic toy himself... i went for show looks insted of real plants


----------

